# Jederzeit die exakt gleiche Schlaufe binden



## labralehn (14. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hatte 2011 eine Büroklammer entsprechend so gebogen, daß man damit immer eine exakt gleiche Schlaufe bekommt.


Benötigt werden folgende Dinge:

1x Schere
1x Schnur
1x Büroklammer (spezial gebogen zu einem Werkzeug, mit dem man jede Schlaufe gleich oder gleich gross machen kann)







Kommen wir nun zu der Anleitung für die perfekte Schlaufe:
wir schneiden uns, für den Anfang etwa 50 cm Schnur ab, man kann es später noch optimieren, und nur die Länge nehmen,
für die man z.B. das Vorfach benötigt.

Wir legen eine Schlaufe und zwar das Ende der Schnur hinter der Schlaufe durch, das ist sehr wichtig. Würde man das Ende der Schnur vor der Schlaufe durchziehen, hätte man eine Schlaufe, welche man zuziehen könnte oder welche man aufziehen könnte. Daher wie gesagt die freie Schnur immer hinter der Schlaufe führen. Wie auf dem folgenden Bild sehr gut zu erkennen.






Das Ganze wird dann mit Daumen und Zeigefinger fixiert (festgehalten)






das vom Daumen aus zu sehende Ende, rechts, wird dann nach links vor der Schlaufe, zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger durchgeführt.

Daraus wird dann eine neue Schlaufe vor der anderen Schlaufe gebildet






Das sollte dann so aussehen






Das freie Ende auf der rechten Bildseite durch die beiden Schlaufen horizontal durchführen.

So sieht das ganze dann in etwa aus






Die vordere (innere) Schlaufe wird durch die hintere (äusere) Schlaufe durchgeführt.

Das Ganze wird nun etwas ordentlich zusammengepakt.

Hier wurde eine Äussere und eine Innere Schlaufe gebunden.
In die auf den Folgenden Bildern äussere Schlaufe wird das längere Ende meines Werkzeuges eingefädelt und in die zum Knoten jeweils am nächsten befindliche Schlaufe das kürzere meines Werkzeuges.
Aber schaut selber ...




















































Wie gesagt dieses Schlaufen-Tool ist nur ein Tipp, jeder kann seine Schlaufe so binden, wie er möchte. 

Das Tool aus der Büroklammer hatte ich aus Langeweile gebogen.
Keine Ahnung, ob das schon jemals jemand so angefertigt hat.

Viel Spass und Erfolg mit meiner Anleitung.


----------



## Nanninga (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jederzeit die exakt gleiche Schlaufe binden*

*Schön und deutlich vorgestellt, diese Schlaufe läßt sich gut auch beim Fliegenfischen verwenden (stehende Schlaufe).#6*

*Nanninga#h*


----------



## NickAdams (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jederzeit die exakt gleiche Schlaufe binden*

Gute Idee und schön gezeigt! Danke für's Posten!

So long,

Nick


----------



## Potti87 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jederzeit die exakt gleiche Schlaufe binden*

Mal einer der sich wirklich nen Kopp macht :g.


----------



## Bobster (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jederzeit die exakt gleiche Schlaufe binden*

Bestes posting seit Wochen im AB :m


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jederzeit die exakt gleiche Schlaufe binden*

Ich finde das auch sehr nett gemacht, aber dennoch erschließt sich mir der Sinn nicht?
Mir ist es ziemlich egal, ob die Schlaufe nun einen Durchmesser von 1,5cm,2cm,oder auch 2,5cm hat!
Gibt es einen praktischen Grund, warum eine Schlaufe immer den exakt gleichen Durchmesser haben sollte?

Jürgen


----------



## Tom (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jederzeit die exakt gleiche Schlaufe binden*

Hallo zusammen,
toller Tipp und eine klasse Anleitung.
Meine Schlaufen binde ich mit dem Easy-Loop
von Sensa ( oder von Mosella), da ich mir das 
Gefummel ersparen will.
Den Easy-Loop gibt es in zwei Größen für
die entsprechenden Schlaufen und hat sich am
Gewässer und bei starkem Wind mehrfach bewährt. 

Gruß
Tom


----------



## west1 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jederzeit die exakt gleiche Schlaufe binden*



dertomac schrieb:


> Meine Schlaufen binde ich mit dem Easy-Loop



Ich auch und wenns sein muss geht das mit geschlossenen Augen.


----------



## labralehn (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jederzeit die exakt gleiche Schlaufe binden*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich finde das auch sehr nett gemacht, aber dennoch erschließt sich mir der Sinn nicht?
> Mir ist es ziemlich egal, ob die Schlaufe nun einen Durchmesser von 1,5cm,2cm,oder auch 2,5cm hat!
> Gibt es einen praktischen Grund, warum eine Schlaufe immer den exakt gleichen Durchmesser haben sollte?
> 
> Jürgen



Hallo Jürgen,
wenn man seine Vorfächer mittels Pins getreckt in einer Vorfachtasche fixiert, sieht es meiner Meinung nach ordentlicher aus, wenn die Schlaufen der Vorfächer gleich sind.

Ich verwende das "Tool" hauptsächlich, um Vorfächer fürs Karpfenangeln anzufertigen. Hier kann ich die Schlaufe fürs Haar immer gleich gross machen. So daß an der Schlaufe am Haar entweder gerade ein Stopper reinpasst oder ich den Haken durchschlaufen kann. Hier benötige ich entsprechende exakte Durchmesser.

Bei dem von mir vorgestellten Tool, kann man auch leicht die gewünschte Schlaufengrösse ändern, indem man den Abstand der beiden freien Enden nach innen oder aussen biegt.

In der nachfolgenden Grafik sieht man, was ich mit den freien Enden meinte. Hier einfach den Abstand der Enden durch Biegen entsprechend ändern und der Schlaufendurchmesser ändert sich entsprechend.


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jederzeit die exakt gleiche Schlaufe binden*



> Ich verwende das "Tool" hauptsächlich, um Vorfächer fürs Karpfenangeln  anzufertigen. Hier kann ich die Schlaufe fürs Haar immer gleich gross  machen. So daß an der Schlaufe am Haar entweder gerade ein Stopper  reinpasst oder ich den Haken durchschlaufen kann. Hier benötige ich entsprechende exakte Durchmesser.



Ich hab echt gegrübelt, bevor ich das schrieb und mir ist kein Grund für die exakt gleiche Größe der Vorfächer eingefallen,bis auf die Ordnung.
Aber das was du nun schreibst leuchtet ein!
Ich bin halt etwas unordentlich und auch kein Karpfenangler.
Durchdacht ist das mit der Büroklammer aber in jedem Fall!

Jürgen


----------



## bacalo (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jederzeit die exakt gleiche Schlaufe binden*

@Taxidermist; Ich hab echt gegrübelt, bevor ich das schrieb und mir ist kein Grund für die exakt gleiche Größe der Vorfächer eingefallen,bis auf die Ordnung.
Aber das was du nun schreibst leuchtet ein!
Ich bin halt etwas unordentlich und auch kein Karpfenangler.
Durchdacht ist das mit der Büroklammer aber in jedem Fall!

Jürgen

vergess auch nicht die Match-/Boloangler!
Für ein punktgenaues Angeln ist eine gleichmäßige Tiefeneinstellung sehr sehr wichtig.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Fr33 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jederzeit die exakt gleiche Schlaufe binden*

Servus,


wir Match und Boloangler verwenden eigentlich die käufliche Variante:


http://www.angelmeile.com/WebRoot/S...6CB/C449/C0A8/2936/B3DD/11schlaufenbinder.jpg


Hier mal ein Video dazu:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mC6EYwgHRWQ


ich habe den weissen wie im Video. Geht ganz fix... Die BüroklammerMethode kannte ich aber auch schon


----------



## Fr33 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jederzeit die exakt gleiche Schlaufe binden*

Den normalen Easy Loop gibts nur in einer Größe ... von Senas sind es 2 Größen die es gibt. Aber da gibt es nur eine noch kleinere Version.... sprich für Mini-Schlaufen...


----------



## labralehn (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jederzeit die exakt gleiche Schlaufe binden*



Louis Bleriot schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> da ich die Frage schon (leider vergeblich) in einem anderen Fred gestellt habe:
> 
> ...



Hallo Ralf,
die Büroklammer die ich verwendet hatte, ist keine von den normalen kleinen Grössen sondern eine die grösser ist.

Mit der von mir gezeigten Büroklammer, also so wie die von mir gebogen wurde, kannst du auch grössere Schlaufen herstellen.

Einfach die beiden freien Enden der Büroklammer entsprechende auseinander biegen.

Je enger der Abstand, desto kleiner werden die Schlaufen
Je weiter der Abstand, desto grösser werden die Schlaufen.

Du kannst auch Schweissdraht verwenden, biege den entsprechend, der von mir gezeigten Büroklammer, dann hast du dein Werkzeug nach Deinem Bedarf angepasst.

Siehe letztes Bild auf der vorherigen Seite.


----------



## peitscher (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jederzeit die exakt gleiche Schlaufe binden*

sehr schön erklärt danke für deinen Tipp:m


----------



## west1 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Jederzeit die exakt gleiche Schlaufe binden*



Louis Bleriot schrieb:


> Die Schlaufenbinder gibt es ja in verschiedenen Größen, hast Du zufällig eine Quelle für Schlaufenbinder die etwas größere Schlaufen binden?



Mit dem Schlaufenbinder kannst du Schlaufen in beliebiger Größe binden, egal mit welchem! 
Der Erfinder bindet jede Größe damit, mal schauen ob ich ihn zu nem Video überreden kann.


----------

